

Next Google Glass on Intel Instead of Texas Instruments - endler
http://online.wsj.com/articles/google-glass-deal-thrusts-intel-deeper-into-wearable-devices-1417395598

======
DSmart1
You can share your thoughts on glass at melonpix.com

